#ubuntu-gr 2015-03-30
<salih-emin> καλημέρα
<harispc> Hi guys
<salih-emin> τι λέει ?
<kerato> hi
<harispc> Για τι πραγμα απο ολα?
<harispc> Ειμαι απο το 512ΜΒ RAM PC ;)
<salih-emin> ξεκίνησες τα ναρκβτικά  ?
<salih-emin> ναρκωτικά*
<salih-emin> 512 ?
<harispc> Απο ενα παναρχαιο PC
<salih-emin> που το βρήκες ρε
<harispc> Παλιο
<salih-emin> τι δούέψε ?
<salih-emin> δούλεψε*
<harispc> Το παλιο του αδελφου του πατερα μου μου το χαρησε
<harispc> Και δεν δουλευε το ανοιξα, το καθαρισα και δουλεψε
<salih-emin> ωραίος
<harispc> 15 χαρτομαντηλα καταμαυρα
<harispc> Και τωρα 75oC είναι
<salih-emin> μέσα το άνοιξες ?
<harispc> ναι
<salih-emin> αρκούδες ?
<talos-mintgr> Ξεκινάει και σε basica?
<harispc> ναι
<harispc> Εχει Debian LXDE
<salih-emin> πωωω
<harispc> Και τρεχει πολυ καλα
<salih-emin> τέλεια
<salih-emin> ωραιός
<harispc> Του εβαλα βασικα Debian 7 LXDE και τρέχει. Βέβαια το Toshiba είνια πάντα το SuperPC
<salih-emin> στο web πως παει ?
<harispc> 7χρόνια και σε idle 40oC και καποιες φορες 38oC
<salih-emin> με τον browser >
<salih-emin> ?
<harispc> καλουτσικα παει στο web
<salih-emin> xmmm
<harispc> ενταξει με 3 tabs καλα ειναι
<harispc> και με παραπανω βασικξα
<salih-emin> το καλούτσικα... εμπνέει ... ανασφάλεια
<salih-emin> :)
<harispc> Στο Toshiba παιζει ο αδελφος μου...
<harispc> Και δεν το εχω τωρα μπροστα μου ....
<harispc> ειναι ενα Fujitsu Amilo D7850 το 512
<harispc> Του αγορασα και Wireless USB (των 7ευρω) και δουλευει και wireless
<harispc> http://imagebin.ubuntu-gr.org/1427738743.png	
<harispc> Εισαστε ακομη μεσα???????
<kerato> oxi pigame se ena beach bar mazi me 7 tsexes mmonteles
<harispc> αλητιες
<harispc> Επιστρεψτε ...
<harispc> Αργοτερα τα ακταλληλα
<kerato> harispc : dokimase kai mate
<kerato> ein pio voliko apo to lxde
<salih-emin> Το MATE το βλέπω όλο και πιο συχνά να γίνεται διάσημο σε Workstation
<salih-emin> μου φάινεται περίργο που το προτημάνε απο LXDE ή έστω XFCE
<kerato> ;)
<kerato> gnome 2
<salih-emin> μάλιστα σήμερα είδα ενα βίντεο που λέει οτι σε ένα remote compute workstation που είναι σε cluster
<salih-emin> έβαλαν λέει MATE γιατί το προτήμισαν οι επιστήμονες
<salih-emin> λόγο του οτι δεν καταβροχθίζει τα CPU cycles
<kerato> se cluster? :p
<harispc1> http://oi60.tinypic.com/zmmfdu.jpg
<harispc1> @salih-emin εισαι μεσα?
<kerato> ti vlepoume
<kerato> ektos tou oti to ubuntu font einai panasxhmo
<harispc1> Ενα Screenshot του
<harispc1> Και δεν ειναι ubuntu font ειναι ενα αλλο ενταξειτ ωρα
<salih-emin> harispc1, ελα
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2551-1: Apache Standard Taglibs vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2551-1/>
<harispc1> Παντως βασικα το Fujitsu Amilo D7850 θα γινει υπολογιστης του αδελφουμου μαλλον
<harispc1> για ναμην μου χρησιμοποιει το Toshiba μου ...
<kerato> einai 8ola ta fonts sou
<kerato> ponokefalos :/
<harispc1> ενταξει μορε :P
<harispc1> Βασικα πάντως σε Temperatures αυτά πάνε ως εξής.... Fujitsu Idle = 75oC | Toshiba Satellite A300-1mm = 40oC το fujitsu ζεματαει αλλα ενταξει αντεχει κανα 3ωρο ανοιχτο μετα κλεινει μονο του λογω temperature.... Το Toshiba αντεχει και 24 ωρες +. se 24 ores htan 65οC που το ειχα πηδηξει (δεντ ο χρησιÎ
<harispc1> μιληστε και εσεις θελω φασαρια :P :D
<harispc1> Ελατε πειτε κατι θελω φασαρια :P
<salih-emin> harispc1, πρέπει να του αλάξεις παστα
<salih-emin> δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο το 75
<salih-emin> τι επεξεργαστής ειναι ?
<kerato> paei asorti me th syndesh tou
<geothom> γνωρίζει κανείς τι γίνεται με την greeklug
<kerato> a egw eimai tou hellug
<kerato> diairei kai vasileye
<geothom> τι λεει η hellug όλα καλά
<kerato> ola prima
<kerato> ta gnwsta 10 atoma :D
<geothom> ρε παιδιά γιατί δεν κάνουμε μια κατήχηση μέσα στις καφετέριες για να διαδώσουμε όλα αυτά που ξέρουμε σε αυτούς που δεν ξέρουν τίποτα
<geothom> πρόσφατα η ινδικη κυβέρνηση έβαλε λίνουξ σε όλα τα κυβερνητικά της πόστα
<kerato> nobody cares
<kerato> 8ymamai thn epoxh pou moirazame cd sth stournarh
<kerato> geothom : o kosmos pleon vlepei ta pc san commodities
<geothom> ωραίες εποχές
<kerato> oikiakes syskeyes opws ta psygeia
<kerato> de ton noiazei pws kai ti
<geothom> σε αυτό συμφωνο
<simosx> ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=devel-proposed
<simosx> ...
<simosx> Failed to enter Recovery
<geothom> Ημουν ρε παιδια το περασμένο καλοκαιρι στο Σαν Φρανσίσκο δεν παίζονται οι άνθρωοι
<kerato> entaksei, san thn xalkidikh den exei
<geothom> χαλασε και η Χαλκιδικη την πήραν οι Ρώσοι
<geothom> το τηλέφωνο που έβγαλε η ουμπουντου σας άρεσε;
<geothom> ή είναι μια φτηνή αντιγραφή του αντροιτ
<kerato> na poun ta paidia pou to ekanan install ( simosx , salih-emin )
<simosx> έφυγαν.
<salih-emin> δεν τους πρόλαβα
<salih-emin> simosx, είδα το post για το blender
<salih-emin> ανέφερες για PPA του blender
<salih-emin> είναι οκ ?
<salih-emin> το συντηρεί ?
<simosx> ναι, και το χρησιμοποιώ.
<salih-emin> ωραία ήμουν μεταξύ του να κάνω build μονος μου
 * simosx μόλις έβαλε 15.04 στο bq.
<salih-emin> αλλά αφού έχει PPA λέω να το δοκιμάσω
<simosx> Να κοπεί το μήνυμα
<simosx> "Λήψη μελλοντικών ενημερώσεων αυτόματα:"
<simosx> "Λήψη μελλοντικών ενημερώσεων αυτό"    ώστε να χωράει σε τέτοιο μέγεθος.
<simosx> "Λήψη νέων ενημερώσεων αυτόματα"
<salih-emin> χαχχααχαχ
<salih-emin> θα δεις πολλά τέτοια
<salih-emin> :)
<Anoniem4l> ti leei paides
<Anoniem4l> ti kanete
<salih-emin> καλά τώρα ασχολούμαι με το blender
<Anoniem4l> lol
<Anoniem4l> aletheis zoumia?
<salih-emin> Anoniem4l, Video Editing
<salih-emin> xaaax
<Anoniem4l> xaaxaxxaax
<loulis> γεια σας
<loulis> καποιος εδω;  :)
#ubuntu-gr 2015-03-31
<xeirwn> geia sas paides
<simosx> xeirwn, καλησπέρα!
<xeirwn> eppp Simos :)
<simosx> Καλησπέρα Flareim!
<simosx> απομένουν 6 μηνύματα, http://projects.davidplanella.org/stats/vivid/el
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2553-1: LibTIFF vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2553-1/>
<salih-emin> καλησπέρα
<xeirwn> kalispera salih-emin ...kalwsorises
<salih-emin> ησυχία βλέπω
<salih-emin> κανα νέο ?
<xeirwn> egw psaxnomai me thn epeksergasia foto's...oi upolipoi den kserw
<salih-emin> εγώ κάνω επεξεργασία βίντεο τώρα
<salih-emin> :P
<salih-emin> κοντά ήμαστε
<salih-emin> Mitsospap, καλώς τον
<xeirwn> ki elega , na deis pou olo kai kapoios 8a mou deiksei ki emena :-P
<salih-emin> χαχαχαχαχα
<xeirwn> hahaha
<salih-emin> επεξεργασία βίντεο θες ?
<salih-emin> σε ενδιαφέρει ?
<xeirwn> kai epidi mou aresei na eimai konta me tous an8ropous , euxaristws 8a dextw thn eugenh prosfora sou na me mihseis ston kosmo tou video :)
<xeirwn> hehehe
<xeirwn> me endiaferei oti exei sxesh me eikona foto or video
<salih-emin> https://youtu.be/Bn6Jhb3jdsw
<salih-emin> παρε μια με την σκατοφατσα μου
<salih-emin> λοιπον αν θέλει κάποιος κάτι ρίχτε ping
<salih-emin> παω να συνεχήσω
<xeirwn> na afhseis ta sapia...8a akolou8isoun erwthseis :)
<salih-emin> μετα
<xeirwn> mia xara se briskw
<salih-emin> δες το ειναι 40 λεπτα
<salih-emin> :P
<xeirwn> auto koitazw....thx
<pc_magas> Kalispera
<xeirwn> kalwston , kalispera pc_magas
<pc_magas> Magkes 8elw na rwtisw an exei kapoios parei autin tin karekla: http://tinyurl.com/pkbbu9c
<talos-mintgr> pc_magas: Κάνε /join #ikea-gr :-)
<xeirwn> paides kalh sas nuxta....kai kalo mhna
#ubuntu-gr 2015-04-01
<salih-emin> καλημέρα
<Anoniem4l> salih-emin ti leei pws paei
<Anoniem4l> edw paleuw me to #ircpuzzles
<salih-emin> μια χαρά
<salih-emin> τι να λεει δουλεια
<hoohoo> ti leei tsakalia?
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2555-1: Libgcrypt vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2555-1/> || USN-2554-1: GnuPG vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2554-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2550-1: Firefox vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2550-1/>
<harispc> Hi guys
<harispc> Έχουμε φα
<harispc> φασαρια?
<harispc> Nobody?
<talos-mintgr> whats up?
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2553-2: LibTIFF regression <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2553-2/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-04-02
<scaleway-ubuntu> κανες εδ;
<harispc> Ηι
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2552-1: Thunderbird vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2552-1/>
<xeirwn> kalispera paides
<harispc> Hi guys
<bugsgounelas> γεια
<talos-mintgr> hi
<bugsgounelas> απo τι os τωρα?
<talos-mintgr> guess :P
<bugsgounelas> archακι <3 εγω
<bugsgounelas> εσυ mint?
<talos-mintgr> ναι αλλα εχω και arch
<harispc> εσυ bugs απο win εισαι
<harispc> εγω απο ubuntu 14.04 παντως
<bugsgounelas> βγηκα απ τα win μετα τo game ρρ
<harispc> οκ δεν το ηξερα
<harispc> Πως ειναι τωρα το Desk σου στο Arch?
<bugsgounelas> kde
<bugsgounelas> με τo icon τo logo τoυ arch
<bugsgounelas> και ενα abstract blue c4d για wallpaper
<harispc> Εμενα ειναι το εξης
<harispc> Αν θεΛετε στειλτε screenshots/εγω στελνω
<harispc> http://img.webme.com/pic/a/airfoxbrowser/12.png
<harispc> Σας αρέσει?
<bugsgounelas> gn guys
<harispc> Hi Black_Horseman, σε θυμαμε απο το Linux Inside
<Black_Horseman> hi
<Black_Horseman> ti leei?
<harispc> το LinuxInside παει παντως
<Black_Horseman> ekleise?
<harispc> linuxinsider.gr
<harispc> αλλαξε url αλλα δεν ειναι οπως πριν
<Black_Horseman> nai to kserw
<Black_Horseman> moiazei idio
<harispc> Δεν γραφει σχεδων κανεις πια
<Black_Horseman> makari na xa gnwseis kai xrono
<harispc> οκ τωρα βγαινω εχω καληνυχτα
#ubuntu-gr 2015-04-03
<Guest10508> Γιατί ρε μεγάλε NickServ μου άλλαξες το όνομα
<Guest10508> χα χα χα
<kerato> prepei na kaneis identify
<kerato> giati exeis valei protection
<Guest10508> πως το κάνεις ετούτο;
<kerato>  /nickname panos  kai  /msg nickserv identify *password*
<Anoniem4l> mallon to "panos" einai registered kai o Guest10508 den einai o katoxos :)
<kerato> well in that case
<salih-emin> καλημέρα
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=326447#p326447>
<salih-emin> Euaki,
<salih-emin> Euaki, hello
<Euaki> Καλωσήρθες sto #ubuntu-gr, salih-emin!
<Euaki> Γεια σου και καλωσόρισες στο #ubuntu-gr
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=326452#p326452>
<xeirwn> kalispera paides
#ubuntu-gr 2015-04-04
<harispc> Hi guys
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=326471#p326471>
<Anoniem4l> kalhsperes harispc
<harispc_> Γτ εχει τοσο ησυχια ???
<Anoniem4l> <Anoniem4l> kalhsperes harispc
<Anoniem4l> :P
<Anoniem4l> @ harispc_
<harispc_> καλησπερες
<harispc_> Ο Airfox θα βγει συντομα για Linux :)
<harispc_> Εγκαθηστω MonoDevelop τώρα και σε λίγο αρχίζει η δουλειά....
<Anoniem4l> harispc_: wraios, to kwdika ton evales sto sf?
<harispc_> Θα τον βαλω και αυτον
<LoganL> kalispera
<harispc_> Γεια
<harispc_> Airfox for linux is being built right now...
<kerato> as we speak?
<harispc_> Ναι χτιζεται
<harispc_> Αργεί πολύ όμως
<hoohoo> viewtopic.php?f=4&t=30961&start=40
<hoohoo> hall of fame paidia
<hoohoo> exete tetoio board sto forum? a3izei
<LoganL> harispc_, ti diafora tha exei apo ton ff ?
<harispc_> οτι ο airfox ειναι ενας ωραιος browser
<LoganL> harispc_, cool :P
#ubuntu-gr 2015-04-05
<Tassos> Καλημέρα σας! :)
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | ubuntu server 14.04.2 lts Παγωμα οθονης <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=326575#p326575>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: 12000 εγγεγραμμένα μέλη <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=321210#p321210>
#ubuntu-gr 2016-04-04
<talos-mintgr> databases ...
<talos-mintgr> http://185.100.87.84/
<kerato> kekek
<a40ntistos> Κάποιος δεν περνάει καλά στην Τουρκία τώρα
<a40ntistos> :)
<koleygr> kerato ακομα μου γραφει πως το φορουμ θα ειναι μη προσβασιμο
<koleygr> eliasps προσεξε λιγο το τοπικ
<kerato> apo to link sto topic emena anoigei koleygr
<kerato> h syndesh sou ftaiei
<koleygr> λεω πως λεει το τοπικ οτι θα ειναι μη προσβασιμο το φορουμ
<koleygr> αυτο.... δεν ειναι καλο να σβηστει πια?
<kerato> aaa to on join message ennoeis
<koleygr> ναι... μαλλον
<koleygr> οταν μπαινω
<kerato> ayto nomizw mono o founder mporei na to allaksei
<kerato> ounder    : simosx, Phantomas, alkisg
<kerato> dil. enas apo aftous tous 3
<koleygr> ok
<robopal> γεια
<George0k00> καλησπέρα
<robopal> no
<George0k00> τι εννοείς με το "no"?
<kerato> :)
<George0k00> παρήγγειλα samsung ssd 850 evo 250 gb
<kerato> poso pige tzortz
<kerato> kana katostariko
<George0k00> http://www.e-shop.gr/ssd-samsung-mz-75e250b-eu-850-evo-series-250gb-25-sata3-p-PER.306098
<kerato> mesa epesa
<George0k00> και αρθρώματα μνήμης
<George0k00> 2 Χ 4 GB
<kerato> ante megeia
<George0k00> ευχαριστώ
<George0k00> το σχεδίαζα πολύ καιρό
<George0k00> μέχρι να τα λάβω δεν θα μπορώ να κοιμηθώ
<robopal> artrwmata?
<kerato> modules :p
<George0k00> επίσημη ονομασία για τις μνήμες ram
<George0k00> από βιβλίο πληροφορικής το διάβασα
<robopal> se pisteuw
<kerato> e kala pes dimms h modules gia na synenoh8oume
<robopal> kai gw pira enan 850 evo 120gb prin mia vdomada
<George0k00> σε πόσο κάνεις boot?
<robopal> tou ekana speed test shmera xwris optimizations, ksepernaei to orio egguhmenou sequencial read/write
<robopal> 550 read, 520 write kapou ekei de thimamai
<kerato> nais
<robopal> windows 10
<kerato> gia dwse kanena hdparm na psarwsoume
<kerato> a :(
<kerato> mh dwseis tote
<robopal> einai ameso to boot elaxista sec
<George0k00> θα είναι ο πρώτος μου ssd
<robopal> megeia
<George0k00> και πρώτη αναβάθμιση που κάνω σε laptop
<robopal> kala ekanes
<George0k00> με αγχώνει λίγο αλλά πρέπει να γίνει...
<George0k00> να έχω και dual-channel ram
<George0k00> άσχετο, εφόσον σε dual-channel αυξάνονται οι επιδόσεις της ram, δε θα αυξηθούν και των γραφικών intel?
<George0k00> που χρησιμοποιούν ram συστήματος?
<kerato> de nomizw oti 8a deis ais8hth diafora se ayto ton tomea
<George0k00> θεωρητικά τουλάχιστον
<robopal> no
<robopal> h ram einai toso grigori pia pou einai midamines oi diafores
<George0k00> γιατί οι περισσότεροι λένε πως η shared ram είναι ένα πράγμα που περιορίζει τις επιδόσεις των γραφικών
<George0k00> συγκριτικά με μία dedicated
<kerato> e twra ama deis mia aykshsh 5% 8a to katalaveis as poume?
<George0k00> 5 από εδώ 3 από εκεί...
<George0k00> σε κάνα benchmark
<George0k00> η σκόνη που μπαίνει στο heat-sink θα αντισταθμίσει τη διαφορά... :P
<robopal> allo to shared memory kai allo to dual channel
<robopal> nai vevaia einai kalitera na exeis ksexwristi karta grafikwn kai vram
<George0k00> ο προϋπολογισμός δεν είχε να ασχοληθεί με 2η gpu (σε laptop)
<George0k00> έκοψε για  ι5
<robopal> kerato, shmera eida enan sto pirea me ksirismeno kranio, kai me emfiteumata duo keratakia, skoularikia sti miti sto stoma autia ktl, maura rouxa, nekrokefali stampa sti mplouza.
<robopal> fusika gurisan oloi kai ton koitazane
<robopal> :)
<kerato> heh
<kerato> kala ta piercings vgainoun
<kerato> alla ta kerata?
<robopal> i dont think so
<kerato> :/
<robopal> les na itan satanistis?
<George0k00> να τον πάτε στην πλατεία για λιθοβολισμό
<robopal> ti ipodilwnei autos pou vazei emfiteumata kerata?
<kerato> robopal : mallon apla vremenos
<kerato> varemenos
<robopal> :D
<eliasps> Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Δεν κατάλαβα τι έγινε με το topic, μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει;
<George0k00> ποιό topic από όλα?
<kerato> eliasps : oxi to topic
<kerato> to entry message
<kerato> apo ton chanserv otan mpainei kapoios sto room
<kerato> afto einai la8os
<eliasps> A! ευχαριστώ. Ναι, δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να το επεξεργαστώ. Μισό να δω.
<kerato> nomizw oi founders mono
<kerato> anyway
<eliasps> Ναι όντως, δεν μπορώ να το κάνω.
<eliasps> Όταν το δει ο Phantomas μπορεί να το αλλάξει.
<George0k00> kerato, robopal στο forum πως σας λένε? επειδή δε σας θυμάμαι
<robopal> den thimamai na exw graftei sto forum
<robopal> istorika se osa forum exw graftei sti zwh mou ta parataw meta apo ligo kairo
<robopal> :P
<robopal> oi gnwseis mou einai sugkekrimenes, oti exw na prosferw exei hdh graftei kai oti thelw na rwtisw to psaxnw kai to vriskw monos mou, opote den exei noima na mpainw se forum ;p
<kerato> egw eixa graftei alla de mpainw edw kai kairo
<robopal> vasika, to kyrio einai pou den exw pc me linux ta teleutaia xronia... opote den exw amesh epafi
<kerato> hehe
<robopal> opos kai na exei h megaliteri allagi itan to systemd, ante kai to unity, tipota allo ;p
<George0k00> δεν έχεις linux? :'(
<robopal> exw ena se palio pc alla de to anoigo
<robopal> poly spania
<George0k00> τι χρησιμοποιείς?
<robopal> ena tablet me windows 10
<George0k00> σε αυτό είσαι τώρα?
<robopal> nai
<Phantomas> eliasps: Διορθώθηκε το entry message
<kerato> wraios
 * eliasps gives Phantomas a chimichanga :P
 * Phantomas eats the chimichanga and runs away.
<eliasps> Xaxaxaxa!
<talos-mintgr> xaxa sosto einai
<talos-mintgr> http://ubottu.com/y/dl
<talos-mintgr> ποιος το λέει ubottu ρε παιδια ?
#ubuntu-gr 2016-04-05
<robopal> μέρα και γειά
<kerato> hi
<robopal> και;
<kerato> kai ...ayta
<robopal> έλα πες καλημέρα
<robopal> μια μέρα κακή, μια μέρα λιγότερο κακή
<robopal> αυτό έλεγα και χτες κάτω με το Δημήτρη στις φωτοτυπίες
<robopal> είχαμε χάλια ημέρα
<robopal> κουράγιο του λέω αύριο θα είναι καλύτερη, να κερδίσουμε αυτά που χάσαμε σήμερα
<robopal> τι να κάνουμε, δε θα πάνε όλα πρίμα πάντοτε
<kerato> enas mikros filosofos o Dhmhtrhs stis fwtotypies
<robopal> εγώ του τα έλεγα
<kerato> ola einai atmos (8rasyvoulas)
<robopal> περισσότερο για να τα πιστέψω και γω, γιατί θα βάλω τα κλάμματα στο τέλος ;ρ
<Tahr64-user> kalispera. einai kaneis edw?
<George0k00> ναι γεια σας
<robopal> γεια σου και σένα φίλτατε, τι νέα μας φέρνεις;
<George0k00> όλα καλά μέρα 2η
<talos-mintgr> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pju1Dggzkw
<xeirwn-dedeb> xmmm kostas tournas ?....ton eixa ksexasei
<talos-mintgr> εχουν μπλεονεκτηματα οι μνημες RAM
<xeirwn-dedeb> popo, ti ksediploses twra  talos-mintgr ?
<xeirwn-dedeb> Tournas=apo tous agapimenous
#ubuntu-gr 2016-04-06
<salih-emin> καλημέρα
<talos-mintgr> Καλημέρα
<kerato> hi kai hi
<kerato> antistoixa
<talos-mintgr> https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/the-birth-and-death-of-javascript
#ubuntu-gr 2016-04-07
<koleygr>  προσπαθω να συνδεθω στο φορουμ και μου πεταει επιτυχης συνδεση αλλα δε με βαζει μεσα
<koleygr> ξερει κανεις αν εχει προβλημα το φορουμ?
<kerato> to ssl exei provlhma
<kerato> ksanadokimase xwris https
<xeirwn-dedeb> Hallo allemaal :)
#ubuntu-gr 2016-04-08
<dorei> re moutra
<dorei> ti exoun pa8ei ta mirrors tou ubuntu?
<dorei> olo mou gkriniazei gia checksum mismatch ti skata
<kerato> ksanadokimase se liges wres
<kerato> symvainoun ayta
<kerato> merikes fores argei to sync
<dorei> ka8e mera ta kanei auta
<dorei> tosa lefta exei h ubuntu
<dorei> ti gyfties ein autes :S
<junkatown> nai mapa to mirror s
<junkatown> a lla kse to
<junkatown> to mi rror sou vro ma ei
<junkatown> lol
<dorei> den allazw tipote
<dorei> na ftiaksei to mirror h canonical
<dorei> alliws na to kanei disbla
<dorei> disable
<dorei> oi ftwxompinedes
<junkatown> katarxas den einai dikoi tous servers alla koinotikoi
<junkatown> deuteron esy eisai o gyftos pou krazeis les kai exeis dosei leyta gia na xrisimopoieis toys porous tis
<junkatown> ama theleis nosileia kat oikon se lathos meros eisai
<junkatown> (microsoft gia paradeigma, mhn pareksigoume :P )
<dorei> ti koinotikoi?
<dorei> tosa lefta konomaei h canonical
<dorei> ola ta kanoun ta kanoun taksidia sto diasthma gia ton mark?
<dorei> toso dyskolo/akrivo ein na leitourgei to mirror? :S
<junkatown> efivos eisai?\
<dorei> eisai ypallhlos ths canonical?
<dorei> tosa lefta konomaei ka8e mhna h canonical, ein tragiko :(
<junkatown> ok agorina
<junkatown> :)
<robopal> τι εγινε
<xeirwn> pws anebazoume fotos sto forum ?...ksexasa
#ubuntu-gr 2016-04-09
<xeirwn> thn kalimera mou apo holland se olous !
<xeirwn> exei kapoios empeiria me virtualbox ?
<xeirwn> ekana install ta windows 7pro sto virtualbox 5.0.16...alla otan trexw ta win7 den blepw to usbstick, kai to xreiazomai gia na kanw eisagwgh fotos apo to usb(host) sto win7(vb)
<xeirwn> kseri kapoios pws ginetai mipws ?
<talos-mintgr> Θα πρεπει να του δωσεις το συγκεκριμένη συσκευλη USB
<talos-mintgr> Ενναλακτικά μεταφέρεις στο host και απο εκει μεσω shared folder στην εικονική μηχανή
<xeirwn> logika nai, alla den kserw pws ginetai
<talos-mintgr> Ενας τροπος ειναι να δωσεις προσβαση στην ιδια την συσκευή USB
<talos-mintgr> Ενας άλλος τρόπος ειναι να κάνεις shared folder τον κατάλογο που εχει συνδεθεί το USB
<talos-mintgr> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gE51-KBTzp4
<talos-mintgr> Ο πρωτος τρόπος (συνηστώ τον άλλο)
<talos-mintgr> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jgcvvv0EEwI&nohtml5=False
<talos-mintgr> Πισω σε 20 λεπτα να δεν τα καταφέρεις
<talos-mintgr> Καλη μου όρεξη
<xeirwn> kalh sou oreksh kai thx ;0
<xeirwn> talos-mintgr, ?
<talos-mintgr> nai8
<xeirwn> ekana thn 2h lush pou protines , alla den katalabainw akma to giati den blepei ta usb.
<talos-mintgr> Εκανες την δουλέια με shared folders ?
<xeirwn> nai etsi opws toeipes, apla kanw to transfer duo fores
<talos-mintgr> Μπορείς να κάνεις share to φακελο που ειναι το usb, αλλά αν το κάνεις μια φορά στις τόσες δεν αξίζει τον κόπο
<talos-mintgr> Οσο για το οτι δεν βλέπει το USb γιατι να το βλέπει?
<talos-mintgr> εικονική μηχανή είναι. Θα βλέπει εικονικές καρτες οθόνης, εικονικές κάρτες δικτυου εικονικές κάρτες ήχου
<talos-mintgr> Και οχι τις πραγματικές κάρτες
<xeirwn> dioti exei thn epilogh sta settings na mporeina blepei ta usb tou host
<talos-mintgr> Εχει και σου εδωσα video Για το πως. Αλλά θα δει συσκευές, οχι μια συγκεκριμένη πόρτα
<xeirwn> tespa paw gia faghto ,an eisaimeta mesa to sunexizoume
<talos-mintgr> και θα πρεπει να μην το βλέπει ο host
<talos-mintgr> γενικά για ενα στικάκι δεν αξίζει τον κόπο
#ubuntu-gr 2016-04-10
<George0k00> έκανα ένα benchmark με το glmark2 σε dri3 και dr2 και to dri3 βγάζει ένα 10 % λιγότερο
<George0k00> παρόλο που το dri3 είναι πιο σύγχρονο
<George0k00> σε intel 5500
<robopal> to dri 3 to exeis kanei enable etsi?
<robopal> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep DRI3
<George0k00> nai sto 20-intel.conf
<George0k00> kai to /var/log/xorg.0.log έλεγε για dri3
<George0k00> φυσικά έκανα και reboot
<George0k00> αυτή τι στιγμή το έχω σε dri2
<robopal> gia benchmark leei na kaneis disable to swapbufferswait
<robopal> to ekanes?
<George0k00> όχι
<George0k00> αυτό δεν είναι μόνο σε glxgears?
<robopal> de jerw einai kati pou diavasa kai eipa na to anaferw
<George0k00> σωστός είσαι, το λέει εκεί http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=radeon-dri3-perf&num=1
<George0k00> "(along with disabling SwapBuffersWait as always if benchmarking)"
<George0k00> θα το ξαναδοκιμάσω μόλις βρω χρόνο για reboots και ρυθμίσεις
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
<robopal> hi
<pc_magas> robopal, hi
<pc_magas> 8a pate fosscomm?
<robopal> no
<Aris777> ΚΑλησπέρα είναι κανείς εδώ;
<Aris777> Αν γνωρίζει κανείς μου λέει μιας και είμαι νέο μέλος τι πατάω για να εμφανιστεί μία συζήτηση στο δημόσιο room;
<Aris777> Είσαστε πολύ ευγενικοί!!! Ευχαριστώ πολύ...
#ubuntu-gr 2017-04-05
<junka> hi
#ubuntu-gr 2018-04-03
<Tas-sos> Χαίρεται παιδιά
<Tas-sos> Έχει ασχοληθεί κανείς σας με το chromecast ?
<Tas-sos> γιατι το πήρα προσφατα αλλά δε καταφερνω να το ρυθμισω σωστά.. ούτε σε Debian ούτε σε Ubuntu
<anast> paidia exw thema me to dual boot gnwrizei kaneis ?
#ubuntu-gr 2018-04-04
<Tas-sos_> Καλημέρα! :)
#ubuntu-gr 2018-04-06
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα
#ubuntu-gr 2018-04-07
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα χρόνια πολλά και καλή ανάσταση εύχομαι σε όλους μας! :)
#ubuntu-gr 2018-04-08
<Tas-sos> Χρόνια πολλά Χριστός Ανέστη! Υγεία και αγάπη σε όλο τον κόσμο! :)
#ubuntu-gr 2019-04-04
<Zoro> #
#ubuntu-gr 2019-04-05
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρες
#ubuntu-gr 2020-03-31
<Tas-sos> Χαιρετώ την κοινότητα! :-)
<Tas-sos> ρε μάγκες με δουλεύει το LibreOffice ;
<Tas-sos> βάζω μια εικόνα και αυτή ότι και να την κάνω πηγαίνει στην 1η σελίδα *μόνο*
<Tas-sos> καλό βράδυ παλικάρια
#ubuntu-gr 2020-04-02
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα! :-)
